# Yamaha BD-S473 3D Blu-ray Player Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=11400&w=m[/img]*Yamaha BD-S473 3D Blu-Ray Player*

The BD-S473 is currently the least expensive model in Yamaha’s Blu-ray player lineup, but offers enough functionality for most average consumers. Although it faces solid competition in its market, it is still worth looking at. Whether you are completing a premium home theater system, or simply looking for a solution for watching movies on the TV in your living room, this player offers essential functionality and easy operation. A relatively low price tag and overall simple design come at the cost of more features found on many of the BD-S473’s competitors. I would not call this player a champion in the value category, but it was certainly not a disappointment in terms of overall performance.

Read The Full Review


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Excellent review Peter - thanks! :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Good work Peter... appreciate you taking care of that unit for us. This will be a giveaway unit along with the Yamaha receiver that Luther reviewed... and a 5.2 channel speaker system yet to be announced. Jim has them in his possession right now though. :bigsmile:


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

That will be a great giveaway and a nice performing little system!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks for the awesome review!


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Fantastic review and a great giveaway package.


----------

